# Aion Beta Client



## Arcandaa (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen, habe heute meinen Aion Betakey bekommen und direkt eingelöst und das Spiel heruntergeladen.
Ich weiss das die Beta erst am 5. anfängt aber wenn ich in Einlogmenü bin ist alles auf Chinesisch >.<

Weiss wer wie man das verändert?


----------



## exinax (2. Juni 2009)

das wird schon rechtzeitig gepatcht werden!
ist es nicht verboten sich öffentlich als beta-gewinner zu outen? ôO

war zumindest bei diversen anderen CB's so


----------



## Durlok (2. Juni 2009)

ich denk da das spiel in china schon läuft und das eher ein "beta" test wochenende ist sollte das nicht so tragisch sein


----------



## Tonkra (2. Juni 2009)

exinax schrieb:


> das wird schon rechtzeitig gepatcht werden!
> ist es nicht verboten sich öffentlich als beta-gewinner zu outen? ôO
> 
> war zumindest bei diversen anderen CB's so




Das ist auch keine ClosedBeta bzw. überhaupt eine beta in dem sinne.. sondern ein "Preview event".. wo leute das spiel antesten können werden, jedes betawochenende wird ein anderer aspekt des spieles vorgestellt.

@ topic ersteller
hast du denn einen link von NC zugeschickt bekommen oder woher hast du den clienten?


----------



## exinax (2. Juni 2009)

ah, gut, dann kann ich ja sagen dass es bei mir das selbe ist
den client hab ich über den link von ncsoft


----------



## Tonkra (3. Juni 2009)

exinax schrieb:


> ah, gut, dann kann ich ja sagen dass es bei mir das selbe ist
> den client hab ich über den link von ncsoft




Ok hab die frage im aion.onlinewelten.de -forum nochmal gestellt.. da kam die antwort vom deutschen community Manager Amboss:




			
				Amboss;6726412 schrieb:
			
		

> Das müsste Koreanisch sein. Macht nichts. Stellt nichts um, es patcht sich bald von selbst (irgendwann heute nacht).



Also es patcht sich dann auf englisch.. ich glaub die deutsche version wird es erst zu release geben.
also keine sorge, alles ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exinax (3. Juni 2009)

perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiß eigentlich jemand ob der buffed key für alle previews oder nur für dieses we gilt?


----------



## jo0 (3. Juni 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Also es patcht sich dann auf englisch.. ich glaub die deutsche version wird es erst zu release geben.



Hmm.. schade, ich dachte man wird schon eine deutsche Version zu Gesicht bekommen..




exinax schrieb:


> weiß eigentlich jemand ob der buffed key für alle previews oder nur für dieses we gilt?



Ich denke mal hier auf buffed wird es zu jeden Event neue geben, die wollen ja die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich ziehen..


----------



## Shinar (3. Juni 2009)

Bei mir steht (obwohl ich einen europäischen Key habe): Aion (US)

Ist das bei euch auch so oder mache ich etwas falsch?


----------



## exinax (3. Juni 2009)

> Bei mir steht (obwohl ich einen europäischen Key habe): Aion (US)



Ist bei mir auch so


----------



## Arcandaa (3. Juni 2009)

Danke für alle Antworten.

Ist soeben auf Englisch gepatcht worden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Juni 2009)

Ehehehehe bin  auch dabei ;D  gigedigigedi  ^^


----------



## Amboss (3. Juni 2009)

exinax schrieb:


> Ist bei mir auch so


Was die Installationsprobleme angeht:
 Falls euer Launcher Aion(US) anzeigt, dann ist das kein Grund zur Panik. Einfach diese Version installieren. Man kann auch damit Aion in der EU Beta spielen, solange ihr den Launcher während der Beta auf "Europa" stehen habt.
 Mögliche Gründe dafür, dass Aion (US) angezeigt wird sind, dass ihr eventuell schon einmal vorher Aion installiert gehabt habt oder die Regionseinstellungen eures Windows-Systems auf English (US) stehen.

 Stellt dies am Besten auf eure Region ein und versucht dann, Aion herunterzuladen, egal ob es Aion (US) oder Aion anzeigt.

 Wir untersuchen derzeit noch die anderen Probleme, die uns gemeldet wurden.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Juni 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ehehehehe bin  auch dabei ;D  gigedigigedi  ^^



Alle 3 Kollegen mit denen ich auf der letzten GC war, haben einen Key bekommen...nur ich natürlich nicht -.-


----------



## jo0 (3. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Alle 3 Kollegen mit denen ich auf der letzten GC war, haben einen Key bekommen...nur ich natürlich nicht -.-



Ich hab natürlich auch keinen... Bei unzähligen Gewinnspielen mit gemacht und keinen bekommen :/
Ich erinnere mich noch daran, wie Amboss meinte, dass jeder sehr einfach einen Key ergattern kann.. Ist wohl nicht so.. Alle Gewinnspiel seiten wurden mit tausenden von Leuten überflutet.... Naja, kann man wohl nichts machen...


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2009)

jo0 schrieb:


> Ich hab natürlich auch keinen... Bei unzähligen Gewinnspielen mit gemacht und keinen bekommen :/
> Ich erinnere mich noch daran, wie Amboss meinte, dass jeder sehr einfach einen Key ergattern kann.. Ist wohl nicht so.. Alle Gewinnspiel seiten wurden mit tausenden von Leuten überflutet.... Naja, kann man wohl nichts machen...



Hatte auch kein Glück bisher ^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (3. Juni 2009)

bringt einem grade eh nix der key -.- 
der NC-Launcher is crap, und dl´n kann mans auch nicht.
hab auch schon ne mail an Kundendienst gesendet ^^
Von NC-Soft Kundendienst--> NC-Soft Europa Kundendienst--->  Senior Account Support Representative     ~_~

die schicken einen schön durch alle instanzen


----------



## Arcandaa (3. Juni 2009)

warum ich habs problemlos mit 2mbit/sek geladen, alles prima


----------



## exinax (3. Juni 2009)

habs zwar nicht mit 2mbits geladen, aber dennoch problemlos geladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kann mir echt keinen reim drauf machen warum das bei dir nicht funktioniert


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juni 2009)

jaa jetzt gehts ja auch wieder

was anneres ^^

weiss einer was mit 5. Juni gemeint is? ich meinte irgendwo was gelesen zu haben , kann mich aber nich genau dran erinnern, noch es wiederfinden.

Mit den Daten bei NC muss man eh vorsichtig sein, da das Betaforum ja schon Heute freigeschaltet werden sollte...



> Welcome to the Beta Boards
> 
> Our forums will open on June 4, 2009.


----------



## zadros (19. Juni 2009)

bei mir lässt sich seit stunden garnichts installieren/downloaden
...

ziemlich frustrierend das ganze!!!


----------



## Minastry (19. Juni 2009)

zadros schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir lässt sich seit stunden garnichts installieren/downloaden
> ...
> 
> ziemlich frustrierend das ganze!!!



Das Problem hatte ich gestern auch mal ein paar Minuten, aber nach einem Neustart des Systems ging es wieder.


----------



## zadros (19. Juni 2009)

ich hab das seit gestern - ca 30 neustarts - neuinstallationen des client und sogar komplett alles formatiert und neu aufgesetzt


----------



## mirror-egg (19. Juni 2009)

Wo ladet ihr es euch denn runter. Möchte gerne vorbereitet sein, falls ich heute abend noch einen Key bekomme. Hab bisher aber noch nichts gefunden, wo man es runterladen konnte und bin davon ausgegangen, dass der Link zur Downloadseite in der E-Mail steht.
Aber wenn man sich den Client schon jetzt saugen könnte wär das natürlich besser.


----------



## zadros (19. Juni 2009)

mirror-egg schrieb:


> Wo ladet ihr es euch denn runter. Möchte gerne vorbereitet sein, falls ich heute abend noch einen Key bekomme. Hab bisher aber noch nichts gefunden, wo man es runterladen konnte und bin davon ausgegangen, dass der Link zur Downloadseite in der E-Mail steht.



steht in der email und darf nicht von 3. weitergegeben werden


----------



## mirror-egg (19. Juni 2009)

Achso ok, dann warte ich bis ich die E-Mail hab^^


----------



## jo0 (19. Juni 2009)

Stellt doch im NC Launcher auf Nordamerika (Datei --> Einstellungen --> Fortgeschritten und dann unter Region auf Nordamerika)
Dann müsste der Download auch klappen. Wenn der fertig geladen hat, wieder auf Europa stellen.


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juni 2009)

Aloha, 

hab mir nun doch nen Key geholt und gleich mal das Spiel gesaugt und installiert. Doch beim starten kommt folgendes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat einer ne Ahnung?


----------



## mirror-egg (20. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou darf ich fragen wo du dir den Key geholt hast?


----------



## RomanGV1 (20. Juni 2009)

sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen................ hmm?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (20. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht hast du den falschen Client runter geladen!?


----------



## Nadaria (20. Juni 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du den falschen Client runter geladen!?




nein das ist ein gameguard error der das spiel vor cheats/bots schützt. die fehlermeldungen sind dort auf chinesisch.
ich habe unter windows 7 64bit auch das problem gehabt spiel will nicht starten.

habe hier die gameguard.des runtergeladen http://www.2shared.com/file/6341483/d549ca78/GameGuard.html
 ausgetauscht und spiel gestartet gameguard hat sich neu upgedatet und funzte einwandfrei

mfg


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juni 2009)

Hab es als Admin gestartet, klappt nu

Hab den Key von ***


----------



## Ocian (21. Juni 2009)

Schaut bei Fehlermeldungen auch gern mal im Sticky rein, dort gibt es eine Liste mit Programmen die der GameGuard nicht wirklich mag.
Wenn die laufen, kommt auch gerne mal diese Fehlermeldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackall (30. Juni 2009)

hab den ncsoft launcher runtergeladen, finde aber nirgends aion bzw. den beta client wo bekomm ich den jetzt her?


----------



## Duath (30. Juni 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> steht in der email und darf nicht von 3. weitergegeben werden


Wo steht das, dass der Downloadlink nicht weitergegeben werden darf?

Wer ihn will findet ihn eh.
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=aion+client+download


----------



## goa4all (1. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> bringt einem grade eh nix der key -.-
> der NC-Launcher is crap, und dl´n kann mans auch nicht.
> hab auch schon ne mail an Kundendienst gesendet ^^
> Von NC-Soft Kundendienst--> NC-Soft Europa Kundendienst--->  Senior Account Support Representative     ~_~
> ...



Da es eine Beta ist - und diese im Normalfall keinerlei Kundendienst-Support bietet - wundert es mich schon fast dass du überhaupt ne Antwort bekommen hast...

Zum Thema US/EU Version - es ist tatsächlich egal, welche Version man sich läd.




> 06.30.2009 - Aion Launch Version
> 
> 
> 
> One of the most frequent questions the _Aion_ team has heard from  players during the beta events is, "What version is the North America and Europe  game launching with?" We're happy to announce today that _Aion_ is  planned to release with version 1.5, the third major game update, bringing the  content as up to date as possible. The _Aion _team strives to keep the  game content consistent between territories, and releasing with this game  version brings us one step closer to this goal.


----------



## evergrace (1. Juli 2009)

so habe den launcher auf europa gestellt, das game herunter geladen aber nebn Aion steht US
ist das egal?


----------



## KingDCB (1. Juli 2009)

evergrace schrieb:


> so habe den launcher auf europa gestellt, das game herunter geladen aber nebn Aion steht US
> ist das egal?




LOL xD oh man wie oft wurde das gefragt in den letzten Tagen???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
JA...es ist egal^^


----------



## marli1908 (31. Juli 2009)

Arcandaa schrieb:


> warum ich habs problemlos mit 2mbit/sek geladen, alles prima



da bin ich doch mal neugierig, wo du das runtergeladen hast. ich versuch das ding seit heute morgen um sieben uhr zu laden und habe jetzt gerade mal 15%. 

lg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (31. Juli 2009)

marli1908 schrieb:


> da bin ich doch mal neugierig, wo du das runtergeladen hast. ich versuch das ding seit heute morgen um sieben uhr zu laden und habe jetzt gerade mal 15%.
> 
> lg
> 
> ...



Kommt auf die Zeit an, zwischen den Events sinda auch 2,5k KBs möglich. Heute ziehen ne Menge Leute das Spiel und den Patch...
BTW: Der Thread ist schon ein paar Monate alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------

